# India Wants Russia To Rethink Military Drills With Pakistan



## Vikrant (Sep 18, 2016)

It will be wise for Russia to do a cost vs benefit analysis in dealing with Pakistan.

---

...

Soon after Islamabad confirmed that Pakistan and Russia would conduct the ‘Druzhba-2016’ tactical exercises from September 24-October 7 in Rattu and Cherat, the Indian External Affairs Ministry has sent a letter to Kremlin, saying that Moscow should keep New Delhi’s sensitivity in mind while conducting joint military drills with Pakistan. The Indian ministry also said that Moscow should think twice before making a final decision, as such a move could pose a threat to Indo-Russian ties.

...

India Wants Russia To Rethink Military Drills With Pakistan | InSerbia News


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

H1-B India?
I hope they get nuked out of existence.
No joke.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> H1-B India?
> I hope they get nuked out of existence.
> No joke.



You are a racist Jew. We know you are not joking. BTW, chances of Israel getting nuked is much higher -- all it will take is one thermonuclear bomb from Iran. But of course, unlike you, I do not welcome that scenario.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > H1-B India?
> ...


I can't imagine Putin being cowed by a few third-world Indians. Did you think you were dealing with Obama by any chance?


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 18, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



There are too many racist Jews on this forum


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > H1-B India?
> ...


No country on earth has spent nearly as much money on American business and Congress to replace Americans in the workforce as India.
How dare ANYONE from The Land of 1,000 Castes call ANYONE a racist.
Indians have racism built into their religion.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Indians bring class to the US unlike you people. I can understand why some people refer to Israel sympathizers like you as parasites.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Israel has nothing to do with the inherent inferiority of "The Best And The Brightest" who have to bribe their way into other nations.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You people came to the US as refugees after Hitler chased you out of Europe. Don't be an anti-immigrant scumbag.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


We didn't pay CEOs and Directors to tell Congress that anybody who's not from India should be unemployed.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> It will be wise for Russia to do a cost vs benefit analysis in dealing with Pakistan.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



don't hold your breath,  Vik-----Modi is playing with fire.   Putin probably giggled


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


By the way, Genius, Business Visas are NOT immigrants.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



wrong again-----not a whole lot of jews in the USA today
are post world war II-----germans-----very few


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 18, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > It will be wise for Russia to do a cost vs benefit analysis in dealing with Pakistan.
> ...



Modi may be playing with the fire but your Israel is literally in the fire.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 18, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



The point is Jews came as destitute just like other immigrants.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Sure, whatever you say.
You have Cow on your side, we have The Lord.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Once again, retardo, Business Visas are NOT immigrants.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Sep 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



All of the three mainline religions emanating frm the middle east have racism built into their religion.  If you're attempting to locate a point of diversion, one from the others, you'll need to look elsewhere.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


And started their own businesses and opposed to replacing the citizens of that country by bribing Congress.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Sep 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You have nothing but a belief you cannot verify.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Indians have more respect for cows than they have for you.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Sep 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Congress who murdered and slaughtered their own way into those positions.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



The belief I have does not denigrate you.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You are against Muslims. You are against Christians. You are against blacks. You are against Hispanics. You are against Asians. You are against Hindus. You are against Buddhists. You are against Cows. 

No wonder, Israel does not even get a single vote in the UN.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


They murder and slaughter AFTER they get into Congress.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Sep 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



The ones I know and work with do, yup, and it's reciprocated.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Bullcrap.  You are against anyone who isn't in your Caste system.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Sep 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Yes, that too, do go on ....


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


And I'm sure you understand what they're saying when they speak their own language.
One thing I notice about you is you tend to love and respect all non-Americans.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Sep 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



So it's just the ones in Israel who are welfaring off the US?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Sep 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I love and respect all human beings hon, except for shitty people like you - regardless of where and what color womb they were pushed out of.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Yes, by providing technology and information on Islamic scum.
India supplies us with?...............
Oh yeah!  CHEAP, unskilled labor.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Sep 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Of course not, I wouln't allow it.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


Not apparent from your postings.
Perhaps you should read what you post with some amount of objectivity before clicking the Submit button.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


Explain...
You would kick arse?
You are too humble?
It is apparent you are paranoid.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Sep 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Ah, so you're an avowed racist then, cool.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Sep 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



If I gave a fuck what you think I'd consider it.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Sep 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Sheez, have a nice day.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



A Jew like you is a textbook example of worthless labor. I may point out that at least so called "cheap Indian" labor has some value.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


Cheap labor is good for propping up stock prices.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You people are freeloaders living off taxpayers. Not only that, you campaign to send billions of our tax money to Israel. Israel is a parasite.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 18, 2016)

There is a large body of American Jews as is evident from this forum that puts Israel first. This proves that Jewish immigration to the US does not benefit US.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> There is a large body of American Jews as is evident from this forum that puts Israel first. This proves that Jewish immigration to the US does not benefit US.



We'll close all of our hospitals, libraries, museums and businesses and we'll see how much of a gap the H1-Bs can fill.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > There is a large body of American Jews as is evident from this forum that puts Israel first. This proves that Jewish immigration to the US does not benefit US.
> ...



^ 

I have only seen one Jewish owned hospital in my entire life and that was in Los Angeles. I personally am pretty healthy so I do not need to visit hospitals that often but my wife has been to hospitals few times. Those hospitals were private expensive hospitals owned by a group of wealthy white (non Jewish) trustees. Most of the hospitals that I have seen in the US are run by Christians, particularly Catholics. My primary care physician is a an Anglo-Saxon American woman. The specialist doctor that I see is Indian. I am not saying there are no Jewish doctors in the US but my path has not crossed with one. I personally have seen more Indian doctors than Jewish doctors. That I find quite impressive as the number of Indians in the US is quite small.  I have never seen a Jewish run library in the US. If Jewish people own that many libraries as you are trying to imply then how come there are so many Jews who know very little about most things in life as is evident from the Jewish posters from this forum like yourself. All libraries that I have seen are owned by counties. 

Let me stress that one more time, you and your ilk are nothing but parasites. BTW, whoever coined that word in conjunction with Israel first traitors was a genius.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


If you've only seen ONE Jewish built and/or owned hospital I suggest a visit to an ophthalmologist.
An Indian calling someone a parasite.
What the hell has India accomplished on it's own since 1980?  Nothing!


----------

